
I learned 50 new keyboard shortcuts in 42 minutes - tkainrad
https://tkainrad.dev/posts/how-i-learned-50-new-keyboard-shortcuts-in-42-minutes/
======
celticninja
Looks really good, any chance of adding ruby mine to the public collections?

~~~
tkainrad
Thanks!

You got it! Since most of the JetBrains IDEs are there already, adding
Rubymine shouldn't be much of a problem.

Check back in a few days and it will be there ;)

~~~
celticninja
Awesome

~~~
tkainrad
Here it is:
[https://keycombiner.com/collections/rubymine/](https://keycombiner.com/collections/rubymine/)

Hope you have fun practicing these shortcuts!

The table can be searched, filtered, and contains all combinations from the
official reference cards:

[https://resources.jetbrains.com/storage/products/rubymine/do...](https://resources.jetbrains.com/storage/products/rubymine/docs/RubyMine_ReferenceCard.pdf)

[https://resources.jetbrains.com/storage/products/rubymine/do...](https://resources.jetbrains.com/storage/products/rubymine/docs/RubyMine_ReferenceCard_mac.pdf)

